# Funny Joke You"ll Love It



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

There was this Taxi Cab driver driving down the street when the Fare in the back tapped him on the shoulder:
The driver let out a Blood curding Scream and almost ran over a kid on a bike, and and nearly hitting a fire hydrant and running up on to the sidewalk.
The Fare in the back said " Oh !! I'm sorry I didn't mean to scare you".
and the driver said"Oh, No I'm the one who should be sorry I use to drive a hearse for 25 years".


----------



## kagome_elric (May 31, 2006)

LOL that is great!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

LMAO HA HA HA....that was great!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great joke.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ha ha, I love it!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL!! That is classic!!


----------



## benjamindaymon (Oct 15, 2008)

Loved that one! LOL

Btw, everyone answering this thread has some great avatars... Well done. 

I'm new here and wasn't sure what to use. I'm a big BLue Oyster Cult fan and somehow that pic seemed fitting. I was thinking about trying to find a small pic of the possessed doll from the old 70's Trilogy of Terror movie.


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Ha! XD thats the best! XD


----------

